# Help me pick a faucet



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I probably should have thought about this earlier. :yes:

Now that our kitchen is in the home stretch, I need to pick a faucet.

The full project link is in my signature, but here are the basic details and a few photos.

Biscuit appliances, natural maple cabinets (no hardware), granite tile counter, mosaic backsplash, and a rusty brown granite composite sink.

I'm thinking a rustic or tuscan bronze or maybe a brushed (aged) copper.

I'm kind of stuck on what style to pick except that it has to have a side on/off or a right/left hot and cold. It cannot have a top on/off lever because of a space issue (that we could not do anything about).

We can have a single or a three hole. The problem is that my MUST HAVE for the kitchen is an Instant Hot Water Dispenser. Matching these is really hard.

Here is the faucet that both hubby and I really like.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is the proposed Hot Water Dispenser.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks ok but what every customer has complained about is the low water flow.
When you take it apart the hose is tiny inside going to the wand and they also tend to start leaking after a short time.
If you get one that does not have the removable wand and just has the curved part that can move from side to side the problum goes away.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

I just found this one. Hubby and I both like it. What do you think? Does it look okay?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The hot water dispencer was fine it was the faucet I was talking about.
I've had 2, customers replace them because of the flow and leaking.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

joecaption said:


> The hot water dispencer was fine it was the faucet I was talking about.
> I've had 2, customers replace them because of the flow and leaking.


Sorry, you were posting at the same time I was posting. Yes, I have considered the pull out wand leak issue. If I find one that is a similar design but without the wand, I will go that route.

Right now, I am trying to choose the style and finish of the faucet. The bronze and copper finishes are limited in the styles and I don't want it to look country. I want it to have modern clean lines but with the antique finish.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

can't help you, looks like you don't really need any help. But I liked " modern clean lines but with the antique finish." Funny line in itself, but opposite can be said of me personally. I now have antique lines and I hope I'm gonna have a modern clean finish.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

notmrjohn said:


> can't help you, looks like you don't really need any help. But I liked " modern clean lines but with the antique finish." Funny line in itself, but opposite can be said of me personally. I now have antique lines and I hope I'm gonna have a modern clean finish.


The new guy is hilarious:laughing:


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

creeper said:


> The new guy is hilarious:laughing:


That was too funny!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a word or two of warning. I cannot tell you how many kitchens I have redone where clients focused on the look rather than the quality of the faucet. Not only did many pick faucets that leaked in a short period of time but they were hard or all but impossible to service when they did. There is nothing more frustrating than having to special order a replacement faucet cartridge and waiting weeks for it! And nothing looks worse than a faucet with discoloring or peeling plating. 

On the surface the faucets I pointed clients to scared them in price at times. Interior designers I worked with together with them scared them even more! I know every faucet I put in a kitchen is still working (unless a new owner did not like it) and with minimal attention and service. They were nicely finished with real, thick coatings too. Parts should never be a problem. Obviously they were not the box store crap. 

Finally, as with anything else, if selling the house is a possibility within a few years be somewhat careful going too trendy or tailoring to your specific tastes. What you absolutely love may be DEES GUSTING to someone else and kitchens sell any house! Sometimes good classic design is the prudent choice. Not saying you should not be creative but be careful in your choices also. 

If I saw any trend that made sense it was clients leaning toward restaurant kitchen sorts of features like long necked, large pot filling faucets that could swing out of the way. Some wanted them mounted on the corner of the sink which made a fair amount of sense.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi sdester,

It's already picked. We went with the one in my below link to the project. It's a Delta and a good quality. That's the beauty of a DIY schedule. Lots of time to look and make changes.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would do yourself a favor and buy the rebuild kit for it now. You will need it at some point and if you stick it in a drawer you will have it. Just what you need is someone telling you to spend more money, I know. 

Delta seems to be a stable brand for now.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

sdsester said:


> I would do yourself a favor and buy the rebuild kit for it now. You will need it at some point and if you stick it in a drawer you will have it. Just what you need is someone telling you to spend more money, I know.
> 
> Delta seems to be a stable brand for now.


Thanks! Hubby is very handy with faucets. I imagine if it breaks, I will probably buy a new one, but it is good to have parts on hand just in case.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Put small parts saved for later use in zip lock bags, double bag, a few turns of vinyl tape, hang it out of the way near place it will be used. Up under counter at faucet.
If ya put them in drawers you'll never find it again. at least that's how it is in my drawers. Mrsnotmrjohn often complains about not being able to find small parts when she is rummaging around in my Ithinkyou'llbeveryhappywiththatDelta!


----------

